# My female rabbit is digging



## hannahmagdaluyo (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi I have 2 4 month old NDs. About a week ago I caught my male bunny trying to hump the female bunny. I put them in separate cages after. I noticed today that the female rabbit was trying to dig through her cage. I read somewhere that digging means she might be pregnant. 

How can I be sure that she is? Is there a way to check? And is digging a sign of pregnancy?

Help please! Thanks!


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Jan 10, 2012)

I have bred my NZW's at 4 months successfully. I'd assume she's pregnant until the time passes (34 days past the last time they were together).


----------

